# Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es



## mefohunter84 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Erstmal mein Glückwunsch zur 1. Mefo und dann noch bei der ersten Tour!  #6 #6 #6
Ich kann mich noch genau an meine 1. Mefo erinnern. |kopfkrat
Es war Ende März, die Kraniche flogen direkt über meinem Kopf von der Steilküste Richtung Norden. Weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Dann der Biß! :k  Adrenalinschub ohne ende!!! |bigeyes  Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Mefo. Kescherlandung und ..... JUBELSCHREI!!! :vik:
Am Strand gemessen. Genau 46 cm. Noch ein Jubelschrei (ob mich jemand gehört hat |kopfkrat) :vik:
Egal. |supergri  Freude pur im Herzen! 

Und so ging es wohl "fast" jedem von uns, oder!? 
Also, noch mal Petri Heil! #6 #h


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Erstmal mein Glückwunsch zur 1. Mefo und dann noch bei der ersten Tour! #6 #6 #6
> Ich kann mich noch genau an meine 1. Mefo erinnern. |kopfkrat
> Es war Ende März, die Kraniche flogen direkt über meinem Kopf von der Steilküste Richtung Norden. Weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Dann der Biß! :k Adrenalinschub ohne ende!!! |bigeyes Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Mefo. Kescherlandung und ..... JUBELSCHREI!!! :vik:
> Am Strand gemessen. Genau 46 cm. Noch ein Jubelschrei (ob mich jemand gehört hat |kopfkrat) :vik:
> ...


|good:so ging es mir auch 
und das in boltenhagen sie war genau 43cm  ich wusste das noch nicht mit 45cm 
und hab sie abgeknüppelt  ich böser bube 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Wenn ich so die grösseverhältnisse der ersten Meerforellen lese, muss ich sagen, dass ich durch meine erste Meerforelle so richtig versaut worden bin 

1. Blitzeblank
2. 73 cm.
3. 4,5 kg. 
4. leider nicht auf Fliege

Ein echter Heringsfresser, wie er im Buche steht und ich arbeite immer noch an einer Fortsetzung #h


----------



## ADDI 69 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Bei son Klopper biste echt versaut für die Zukunft,Glückwunsch
ich hab meine erste letztes Jahr Mitte März in der Wohlenberger Wiek gefangen mit46cm gerade so maßig ,
und mein:q "Regentanz":q den ich danach veranstaltet hab hat gott sei dank keiner gesehen ,weils schon relativ düster war#6
Is halt ein Irres Glücksgefühl,und die erste vergist du nie egal wie groß sie war:vik: in diesem sinne
*Petri Newflyfisher*

ps. das da unten war meine erste


----------



## steven23883 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Meine erste Mefo naja und bis jetzt auch einzigste:c herbst 2008 und ganze 41cm...#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Superbild! Echt 1 a! #6#6#6

Das könntest Du glatt bei einem Fotowettbewerb einschicken!


Meine Erste war 50cm und blitzeblank, und damals hatte ich vorher so dumme Heftchen gelesen mit so vielen Riesenfischen drin und dachte, das wäre ne kleine  Aber die restlichen Fänge des Jahres haben mich schnell eines besseren belehrt  gefreut habe ich mich jedenfalls auch wie ein Schneekönig, und den Adrenalinschock, als der Hänger im Blasentang sich plötzlich bewegte, vergesse ich nie!


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Meine erste hab ich in DK gefangen.
Erster Tag Mefo-Angeln.
Ganz weit draußen, es war schon fast dunkel, zuckte was an meiner Rute.
Ich schrie: Ich glaub ich hab was!
Die Antwort: Wie, du bist dir nicht sicher?
Ich: Nö

Dann kam sie, satte 20cm:vik:

Mittlerweile bin ich bei 16Meerforellen,+eine leider gerissene 60er Braune, die sich kurz vor meinen Füßen dann verabschiedet hat.
Da war bisher das einzige Mal in meinem Leben, dass mir die Knie gezittert haben.
Die hat da nur noch Schnur runter gerissen.
Dazu kommen dann noch ca. 10 die ich leider wieder abschickte.
Auch genannt Longline released:q


Naja, gefangen ist meine Größte knappe 55cm.Braun
Ich hab erst eine maßige Silberne gefangen, die hatte dafür n Transponder im Magen.
Eine die vllt. noch grade maßig war, schwimmt jedenfalls fröhlig weiter.

Und es war einer der geilsten Bisse meines Lebens.
5m vor mir, ich guck grad auf den blau-weißen Hansen-Fight in 18gr und auf einmal von der Seite:
Baaaam, ich sofort Kescher raus, und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste drüber gezerrt.


Oh man, schon wieder son langer Text, aber Meerforellenangeln ist DIE Leidenschaft.

Und als grade 15jähriger, sind 16Meerforellen gar nicht sooo schlecht, denk ich.
Und wenn ich endlich n Führerschein hab, kann ich endlich mehr die Mefos ärgern.
Und nicht immer nur n DK, in Deutschland hab ich erst eine gefangen.
Die vllt. grade maßige beim BMA auf Fehmarn.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ingmarhunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

|bla:Moin moin,

mein Bruder und ich angeln erst seit 07 richtig. Haben zwar schonmal mit 4Jahren geangelt, aber haben da auch nur nen kleinen Hecht gefangen. Seit 08 angeln wir erst halb gezielt auf Meefo. Am Anfang dahcten wir immer: Fisch der tausend Würfe? Dann lassen wir es mal gleich sein! Aber als uns in Sonderborg schon ein paar Forellen gefangen hatten, darunter auch ein kleiner Lachs, wollten wir es dochmal gezielt probieren. Wir suchen uns nicht gezielt Plätze aus, sondern angeln nur da, wo wir gerade festliegen. Und unsere größte ist 58cm, die wir beim Brandungsangeln gefangen haben. Hat von euch schonnal jemand ne Forelle, oder Lachs in Sonderborg gefangen??? Die meisten haben wir dort mit Gummifisch gefangen, aber auch auf Tobi und Garnele. Letztes Jahr hat mein Bruder mit einem 5cm langen, und 5ct teuren Gummifisch auf gut Glück mal rausgeworfen, und kurz vor seine Füßen schnappte sich eine etwa 80CM lange Meerforelle den Köder, und Zeriss auch gleich die Schnur, schade. Habt ihr schon mal ne Steelhead gefanmgen. In Middelfart haben wir nachts eine auf Sicht gefangen, und noch mehr gesehen. Aber mehr dazu in meinem Bericht. Glaubtr ihr dass 2010 ein gutes Meefo Jahr wird, und mit was für Ködern habt ihr am besten im Frühling geangen????|bla:|bla:|bla:

Grüße, Ingmarhunter

PS: Bin übriegens auch 15


----------



## fantazia (6. Januar 2010)

Moin,

da im Meerforellenfänge Thread gerade fleissig Berichte von der 1. Meerforelle gepostet werden dachte ich man könnte ja ein Thread eröffnen wo jeder vom Fang seiner 1. Meerforelle berichten kann.Klasse wär natürlich mit Bildern.



Mfg Olli


----------



## JanS (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Dazu kann ich leider trotz diverser Sitzungen mit der Ostsee noch nichts beitragen. Du sollst es aber erfahren falls 2010 endlich mein Jahr wird


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

... und bei mir ist es zum Glück schon lange her,hat gleich beim zweiten Mal geklappt!:g:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

So,hier ist sie zwar nicht die größte mit 42cm,aber ich hab mich riesig über sie gefreut,war halt die erste!!!

Gefangen im November 2006 aufer Insel,das war das 2. Mal das ich auf Mefos gefischt habe und ich hatte bis jetzt auch immer das Glück,dass ich eigentlich gar nicht behaupten kann,dass die Mefo der Fisch der tausend Würfe ist...:g


Hier ist die erste...

Anhang anzeigen 125101


----------



## fantazia (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Irgendwie hat das mit dem verschieben nicht richtig hingehauen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Nee,ganz und gar nicht...


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Das waren die Beiträge die meiner Ansicht nach den Inhalt der "Ersten Mefo" hatten.

Wenn euch da was fehlt postet gerne noch die Beitragsnummern welche hier hingehören. Ich fass dann nochmal schnell nach.


----------



## fantazia (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Kannst du mein Anfangsposting evt. nach ganz oben verschieben?


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Leider nicht. Die Boardsoft sortiert die Beiträge nach Erstellungsdatum. 
In die Reihenfolge kann ich nicht eingreifen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Lachs...

hatte vorher unendlich viel gelesen über Meerforellen und Lachse und Köder und bliblablub.

Es war nicht direkt beim ersten Mal, dass ich schon ne Mefo gefangen hab, aber schon so im Bereich einer Woche, dass ich morgens im Wasser stand, um mich rum keine Menschenseele, die Sonne ging so langsam auf, Schwäne schwammen hinter mir durch und ich fischte mit einem Sandgraevling Wobbler in 27gr und Sandaalfarbe.
Ich wollte mich schon wieder aufmachen um zu frühstücken, da entschloss ich mich zu einem letzten Wurf. Ausgeworfen und angefangen zu Kurbeln. Nach einer Weile sah ich den Wobbler schon im glasklaren Wasser auf mich zukommen und vernahm nur einen silbrigen Schimmer von rechts, bevor es mir mit einem Schlag die Rute krumm zog, und der Fisch am anderen Ende bei der ersten Flucht ne Menge Schnur abzog. Während des Drills bin ich immer weiter nach hinten auf die Sandbank gegangen und konnte den Fisch mit einiger Schwierigkeit (kleiner BaFo-Kescher) schließlich keschern. Dem Jubelschrei von mir folgten die Glückwünsche von nem Freund von mir, der just in dem Moment ins Wasser gestiefelt kam.

Ein Lachs von 61cm und 4 1/2 Pfd... gerade noch maßig :l


----------



## JanS (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Naja,

ich habe es das ganze Jahr 2009 probiert. Eigentlich war ich bis dahin brandunsgangler aber irgendwie hat mich das Fieber trotzdem schon gepackt. Die Natur das Wasser die Luft ... ahhh es gibt Momente am Strand die sind einfach auch so unbeschreiblich!


----------



## moerty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Hi zusammen, meine erste Mefo war fast genau vor einem Jahr.
Ich war auch das erste mal an der Ostsee fischen, schön ohne Waathose, vom Strand aus geangelt. Ich hatte noch keine Spinrute, dafür aber ne Pilkrute:q. Damit dann einfach den snap blinker in die Ostsee gehauen und nach ca. 20 min...hänger.....oder????, ne, ich hab eine....Frau und Kind waren dabei, flippten fast noch mehr aus als ich. Und was war es, eine schöne 70er Mefo. War mehr als geil. Doch nachdem ich mir dann ne schöne Waathose und spinrute zugelegt hatte, nichts mehr!!! Bisher nicht mal einen biss gehabt. Aber der kommt noch, da bin ich mir sicher!:g
Auf gute fänge im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Ines (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Meine erste war Anfang Mai letzten Jahres eher "Beifang" beim Hornhechtangeln. Aber der Biss fühlte sich anders an, das war schon spürbar. Und gesprungen ist sie auch!

Als "Rausreißer", der mich zu seinem Lieblingsstrand mitgenommen hatte, mir dann beim Keschern geholfen hat - ich hatte sie vor Aufregung zu nah herangekurbelt, so dass ich sie nicht mehr in meinen eigenen Kescher bekam - war ich erst mal eine Weile völlig sprachlos. 

Und an Land schrie der Kuckuck. Seitdem denke ich immer an Meerforellen, wenn der Kuckuck ruft.
Zwei Jahre lang habe ich es probiert, bis der Traum wahr geworden ist.


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



moerty schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, meine erste Mefo war fast genau vor einem Jahr.
> Ich war auch das erste mal an der Ostsee fischen, schön ohne Waathose, vom Strand aus geangelt. Ich hatte noch keine Spinrute, dafür aber ne Pilkrute:q. Damit dann einfach den snap blinker in die Ostsee gehauen und nach ca. 20 min...hänger.....oder????, ne, ich hab eine....Frau und Kind waren dabei, flippten fast noch mehr aus als ich. Und was war es, eine schöne 70er Mefo. War mehr als geil. Doch nachdem ich mir dann ne schöne Waathose und spinrute zugelegt hatte, nichts mehr!!! Bisher nicht mal einen biss gehabt. Aber der kommt noch, da bin ich mir sicher!:g
> Auf gute fänge im neuen Jahr!


am den tag stand ich auch am strand #qdie gehörte eigentlich mir |supergrilg andre 
geiler fisch 
und versaut für immer


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



Ines schrieb:


> Meine erste war Anfang Mai letzten Jahres eher "Beifang" beim Hornhechtangeln. Aber der Biss fühlte sich anders an, das war schon spürbar. Und gesprungen ist sie auch!
> 
> Als "Rausreißer", der mich zu seinem Lieblingsstrand mitgenommen hatte, mir dann beim Keschern geholfen hat - ich hatte sie vor Aufregung zu nah herangekurbelt, so dass ich sie nicht mehr in meinen eigenen Kescher bekam - war ich erst mal eine Weile völlig sprachlos.
> 
> ...


 kuckuck kuckuck kuckuck lg andre


----------



## Freelander (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



moerty schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, meine erste Mefo war fast genau vor einem Jahr.
> Ich war auch das erste mal an der Ostsee fischen, schön ohne Waathose, vom Strand aus geangelt. Ich hatte noch keine Spinrute, dafür aber ne Pilkrute:q. Damit dann einfach den snap blinker in die Ostsee gehauen und nach ca. 20 min...hänger.....oder????, ne, ich hab eine....Frau und Kind waren dabei, flippten fast noch mehr aus als ich. Und was war es, eine schöne 70er Mefo. War mehr als geil. Doch nachdem ich mir dann ne schöne Waathose und spinrute zugelegt hatte, nichts mehr!!! Bisher nicht mal einen biss gehabt. Aber der kommt noch, da bin ich mir sicher!:g
> Auf gute fänge im neuen Jahr!




Weißenhaus ist ja auch ein schöner Strand::q


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

bald nicht mehr #qwird alles gesperrt nur noch der euro zählt zahlen erst dann angeln sonst auto weg :glg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> bald nicht mehr #qwird alles gesperrt nur noch der euro zählt zahlen erst dann angeln sonst auto weg :glg andre





|kopfkrat Frecheit sowas,


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

The white house is the right house 

Das war doch einen Tag bevor wir und da treffen wollten Xbohne und verpasst hatten, weil da ca. 300 Chaoten das Wasser durchpflügt haben? Wieso ist es denn da so leer auf dem Bild?


----------



## moerty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> am den tag stand ich auch am strand #qdie gehörte eigentlich mir |supergrilg andre
> geiler fisch
> und versaut für immer


 
oh sorry, dass wußte die Mefo nicht#c|supergri
lg mörty


----------



## moerty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> The white house is the right house
> 
> Das war doch einen Tag bevor wir und da treffen wollten Xbohne und verpasst hatten, weil da ca. 300 Chaoten das Wasser durchpflügt haben? Wieso ist es denn da so leer auf dem Bild?



als ich da war, war sonst kaum jemand da, sonst hätte ich mich auch nicht mit ner Pilkrute und gummistiefel da hingetraut|bla:|peinlich


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> The white house is the right house
> 
> Das war doch einen Tag bevor wir und da treffen wollten Xbohne und verpasst hatten, weil da ca. 300 Chaoten das Wasser durchpflügt haben? Wieso ist es denn da so leer auf dem Bild?


 weil die alle schon m 5uhr in wasser standen und nicht um 17uhr  die hatten alle den hals schon voll 
und in der dämmerung ballert es auch noch mal :gsieht man ja 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

So, und nu is Schluss mit Geheimnisse ausplaudern im öffentlichen Forum |wavey:

jaja, um 5 Uhr morgens gehen die ersten schon wieder nach Hause:q


----------



## Freelander (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> So, und nu is Schluss mit Geheimnisse ausplaudern im öffentlichen Forum |wavey:
> 
> jaja, um 5 Uhr morgens gehen die ersten schon wieder nach Hause:q


 
Hey Reverend,das ist doch kein Geheimniss mehr... grgrgrgr


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Ich meine auch eher die Uhrzeit  uuuups |bigeyes


----------



## Heringsfresser (23. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Eigentlich ein echt schöner Trööt! Komisch, dass der es nur bis zur 4. Seite geschafft hat. Hol ich einfach mal wieder hoch #h

Wir waren mit der Familie im Herbst auf Fünen, da dürfte ich so 12 Lenze gezählt haben, also 12 Jahre her... Natürlich war man als deutscher Mefo-Anfänger mit Gummistiefeln bewaffnet immer schön nach Enebaerodde gefahren, aber nachdem wir da ein paar Tage waren und sogar ein paar Forellen um die 25cm hatten, waren wir einen Tag an die Südküste, wo weiß ich aber nicht mehr. In einer ganz flachen Bucht mit Seegras hab ich dann meine erste gefangen mit ner 2,70m Shakespeare Tele-Rute "Allround" bis 30g...:g Wie groß kann ich nich genau sagen, auf jeden Fall silbern, aber zu klein, 30 oder so, von daher zurück gesetzt. Papa und Bruder waren ein paar Meter weiter und haben gar nichts mitgekriegt, hab leider weder n Foto noch Zeugen. Aber die Erinnerung is da #6

Und angefixt hats auch, hab aber erst 2009 wieder den erst nächsten Versuch auf LL gestartet. Seitdem aber regelmäßig unterwegs:q


----------



## marioschreiber (23. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Das ist das schöne !
Egal wie lange es her ist, egal wie klein sie war ... Die erste Meerforelle vergisst man nie !


----------



## Rosi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Ja das stimmt. Ich habe zwar kein Foto davon, weiß aber noch, daß sie einen halben Meter hatte und auf einen Böx reingefallen ist. Ein Dicker mit ordentlich Druckwelle. Leider stehen dort jetzt Buhnen und der Grund versandet.


----------



## Gemini (25. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Sommerferien 1983 an einem dänischen Bach der in den Fjord mündet. 

Ich habe wie immer bei Flut abends mit der Stippe und Wurm
 auf Aal geangelt, dann geht so ein wildgewordener Teufel 
dran und schiesst den 1.5m breiten Bach, soweit es die Stippe
 erlaubt hat, im Zickzack hoch und runter!

Trotzdem bekam ich den Fisch gelandet und habe ihn ganz stolz meinem Vater gezeigt.

Damals gab es dort im Fjord noch Plattfische und wir waren eher auf die Platten 
und hin und wieder Dorsch aus, hatten vorher noch nie so einen komischen, silbernen Fisch gesehen. 

10 Jahre später kamen dort die Meerforellen so langsam in  Mode und wir erkundigten 
uns nach den Fischen, erfuhren so dass in diesem Bach nie Besatzmassnahmen stattgefunden 
hatten, trotzdem sieht man heute im Herbst massenweise Meerforellen landeinwärts wandern...

Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren wieder mehrmals im Jahr an "meinen Fjord" und angele auf Meerforelle, 
meistens alleine oder mit dänischen Bekannten weil der Fjord "gott sei dank" weit von Fünen und seiner 
hervorragenden Angeltourismus-Marketingabteilung weg ist


----------



## kraft 67 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Die erste Mefo : beim Pilkereinkurbeln vom Kutter aus gefangen (48cm) - möchte ich fast nicht zählen - hatte auf alle Fälle den berühmten Virus ! 
Und einmal infiziert - gleich ne 8er Fliegenpeitsche samt Zubehör zugelegt , die Steilküste gestürmt und auch noch Glück gehabt ! Die erste wahre Mefo beim ersten Versuch und mit 46 cm auch noch maßig ! 
Allerdings wurde ich dann mit meiner Gewißheit , alles zu können , schnell auf den harten Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt und mit ner bösen Durststrecke noch mal auf die Küstenanglerschulbank zurückgeschickt .  Hab aber " bestanden" :m!


----------



## toddy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Meine erste Mefo fing ich auch ganz allein , beim 3 Versuch .
Nachdem ich 2 mal mit einem etwas erfahreneren Kollegen die Strände um Appenrade ausgekundschaftet hatte.
An einem Strand nahe Appenrade auf einen Holzwobbler.
Sie war 47 cm u, blank, hätte mich fast getunnelt,und wurde dann doch recht sicher gekeschert.
:vik:
Ich war sehr zufrieden mit mir und dem Tag (Frühlingssonne April).
Das war wohl 2004 seitdem sind es trotz etwas erfahrung nur 1- 3!! im schnitt pro Jahr .#c#h


----------



## dido_43 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

War etwa um 1991. Haben mit Geschäftsfreunden ein ca. 7 m langes Boot mit Skipper gemietet, um in Küstennähe auf Dorsch zu angeln. Essen und alk. Getränke all inklusive. War der Einzige, der wirklich geangelt und ne Menge Dorsche verhaftet hat. Der Rest der ich glaube 8 "Mitanangler" war nach etwa 3 Stunden nur noch bedingt einsatzfähig.

Gegen Mittag hab ich ne fette Mefo (ca. 60 cm) am Pilker, auf das Boot gehoben und schon war sie ab vom Drilling und tanzte wie verrückt an Bord rum. Eh sich die nicht mehr so fitten Jungs auf der Bugseite erbarmt hatten, sich in Bewegung zu setzten um die Forelle zu greifen, hat sie einen Fluchtversuch eingeleitet und es geschafft aus eigener Kraft wieder über Bord zu gehen.

Das war meine erste Meerforelle, gefangen und self releast.


----------



## kasimir (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Moin
Hmm meine erste mefo das war so vor 14jahren staberhuk beim spatzierengehen middn hund da standen 3  jungs im wasser mit wathose und voller montour ich hatte meine angel nur so mit und hab mich einfach an land auf nen großen stein gestellt in jeans und turnschuhen 3 würfe gemacht kurz vorm ufer dachte hab hänger naja der häger war dann blanck und umdie 50cm die 3 angler haben nur komisch geguckt und nett petri gewünscht  so kanns auch gehen 
greez


----------



## mullet64 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 1. Meerforelle im Leben und so geschah es*

Moin,
ich kann mich leider nicht mehr ganz genau an meine erste erinnern. Sie war aber auf jeden Fall untermaßig (ca. 42cm).
Muss im sehr zeitigen Frühjahr 97 gewesen sein. Es trieben noch Eisschollen auf dem Wasser.
Nach den bis dahin gefangenen Dorschen (bis 5 Pfd) war das natürlich nicht so der Riesendrill. Aber immerhin der Anfang.
Aber richtig genau erinnern kann ich mich dann an meine erste maßige ein paar Wochen später am 8. März. 
In der Dämmerung gab es relativ weit draußen DEN Biss und dann begann das Tauziehen. 
Als ich sie das erste Mal dicht dran hatte und sie einen Kopfstand auf der Sandbank machte, kam schon fast die Schwanzflosse raus. 
Da ich mir dachte, dass ich sie sowieso nicht Richtung Kescher bewegen könnte, habe ich den Drill relativ gespannt angehen lassen. 
Nach 2 weiteren längeren Fluchten war es dann aber soweit; die Keschermaschen schlossen sich um den Fisch (zum Glück war der Kescher groß genug).
Als ich dann ans Land gewatet war, bin ich auf die Knie gesunken und habe Freudenschreie ausgestoßen.
Nachgemessen: 78cm, ca. 13Pfd. 
Habe mir gleich gedacht, dass so etwas für den Anfang nicht normal ist und dass Petrus mir da wohl Kredit gegeben hat.
Aber im selben Jahr zu Weihnachten gab es an einem Sturmtag noch eine 62er und eine 65er.
Und seit dem ist Ruhe ...
Wie lange muss ich eigentlich noch abschneidern, bis mal wieder was beisst? |kopfkrat


----------

